# new 200 gallon tank!



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Today I went over to Lebanon, OR., to check out this one tank..
I will post some before and after pix as soon as I am completly finished with it, I have already put in 2 hours of cleaning the metal, and everything!

This tank is a 200 gallon







beast!








The tank alone ways about 200 pounds! It took about 6 guys to lift it (including myself)!
Its outside on my deck empting out the water...
It came with the stand, that needs to be sand blasted...
So I will post a bunch of pix as soon as I have the filter, gravel, and decor in it.
I will post a pic as soon as I have my p's in it too.
So I have this bad boy planned out already.

Well just had to tell you.









-Cole-


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

what u gonna put in there?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

sounds swweeeeettt


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

I plan on buying 200 or 215g in about a year. Great size. I already have a 5g,30g,55g and a 120g









You can do alot with a tank that big


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

200 lbs??? Im thinking its probably glass. My 240 was easily transfered by 2 people. But overall, its a good size to have!!! Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> 200 lbs??? Im thinking its probably glass. My 240 was easily transfered by 2 people. But overall, its a good size to have!!! Cant wait to see pics.


 my 125 gallon glass tank alone is 200 or 205lbs


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

i am going to put 2 reg. natts (for now till my babies get big enough), 5 or 6 super reds, and then either 2 or 3 caribe, or 1 piraya.
Not sure, cant decide, thinking on do the caribe.

The frame isnt plastic, its metal...
The tank was empty, and my mom and I on the way back home went to a weigh station, to see how much the tank weighed...
The truck wheighed about 74,000 pounds (truck is a f-250 crew cab)...
I have finished cleaning the tank, I just need to wait till the stand gets sand blasted, and then wait for my heaters and stuff like dat to come in, then my tank will be rockin and rollin!
As soon as they come in, I will go down and get the things I need, like decor...
Already have the 2 powerheads, fluidized bed, and the 3 heaters...
I might pick up a ac 500 the next time I go to corvallis to pick up some more guppies.

My mom took some pix of when I was cleaning it today, and I will post those here soon, when I get enough time to go download them onto the computer (digi cam)...

I bet nobody will guess how much I spent on the tank and the stand alone.
Its actually pretty reasonable.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

fishyfrenzy21 said:


> I bet nobody will guess how much I spent on the tank and the stand alone.
> Its actually pretty reasonable.


 Hmm, all depends where you live and where you got it from.

I got my 240 gal plexi with stand and already drilled bottom (sump ready but blocked off) for only $400


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

probably need to post some pics so we can tell how awesome this setup is actually gonna be


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

ull see when I am finished, but mine wasnt even close to costing me 450!
Its costed me in just the tank and stand, 100$, but I put in a lotta scrub brushes in it (6)...









What a good deal eh??
200 gallon tank, doesnt leak.
I filled it up full with water, and didnt leak at all.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

ull see when I am finished, but mine wasnt even close to costing me 450!
Its costed me in just the tank and stand, 100$, but I put in a lotta scrub brushes in it (6)...









What a good deal eh??
200 gallon tank, doesnt leak.
I filled it up full with water, and didnt leak at all.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

sorry posted in wrong topic.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I wish i had the space for a 200 gallon tank.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

cool!
Yeah, I do, but its going to be a tight fit to get it in there...


----------



## Chief (Jul 1, 2004)

My 240g glass was 450 lbs...was a nightmare to move into house. Hope I never have to move it again heh


----------



## Chief (Jul 1, 2004)

Im sure it will look grat bud you can do alot with a tank that big


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

have fun with the tank man, i'm currently cycling my new 180. onl







y 3 weeks to go!


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

what are you putting in the tank?


----------

